# World City Rebus #11



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2021)

Bump it up


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Green Cow?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

Half right, Sunny.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

Bump


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2021)

*Moscow *


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

tinytn got it


----------

